# 4 petit mal seizures today



## So_many_chis (Sep 1, 2012)

My oldest girl, 7, has had 4 seizures today. She gets them a couple of times a month usually. The vets have cleared her bloods and thyroid etc. Does anyone else have a chi that has these? So upsetting to watch her go through them. She'll be in the bedroom tonight in case she has another and the young ones try to comfort her by licking her all over.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I am sorry I am no help in this area. Poor baby! All I can adise is Research, research, research. Have you thought about a brain scan? Find out exactly what is causing this? Reading up on this problem, one of many causes that trigger seizures could be low blood sugar. Have you tried giving a little honey to see if that helps? Hope you get to the bottom of this soon & maybe someone with experience will be on here soon to help.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My Sheltie has had a few in his 16 years and comes out of them as if nothing has happened,DON'T touch her and stop the other dogs licking her because as she comes out of it she could bite them or you (she won't do it on purpose )You're right it's horrible to watch.Mine was never put on meds as his were 1 or 2 a year nothing like 4 a day


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

My Pug, Sadie has small ones about every 2 months. We had a Chi when I was growing up and he had them really bad. It is a awful thing to watch and you feel so helpless.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a tiny toy poodle that has grand mal clusters. She had the last one that lasted off and on all day long July 17. Since then, they upped her PB to 1 tablet morning, and 1/2 tab evening. They are 16 mg tabs. Her first seizure was Jan 1 2012. She had only maybe 4 or 5 that I was aware of. She has had a pack n play as her beddy bye since I got her at 9 wk old, she is 7 yrs old now. When she started having the seizures I keep her in the pack n play while Im working. I have lots of other dogs and were she to have a seizure out and about, I believe they would attack her and possibly kill her. Starting in July I have done this, and she has had NO seizures since. Like I said , they upped her PB (she was on 1/2 morning and evening) I give her a powdered Taurine every morning in her food, bout 1/16 of tsp. I give her Dr. Christopher's Herbal formulas for epilepsy "Ear and Nerve" in her food morning and evening, 1 squirt from the dropper, its about 1/3 of the dropper, comes in 2 oz bottle. At first she got ONLY home cooked chicken receipe I make just for the dogs, chicken quarters, sweet potatoes, green beans and carrots. Now I give her that as a topper on top of Natural Balance Limited Ingredient DRY for small dogs. 
I researched for hours and days to find out what herbs she needed etc. That Christopher formula has everything she needs to help heal her nerve endings etc. 
NO seizures since July. That's not to say she wont have one tomr. And I keep her cool. When she does have a seizure I put an ice bag on the back of her neck. If ever she starts panting, I get her out of the heat/sun etc. She cant go on a long drive in the summer because if she gets hot I get nervous!!
I believe hers started due to a dental that she had in August of 2011. I took her to a vet here in town just to save the 45 min one way drive to my regular vet. The vet here is old fashioned and still uses the shots to knock them out. I believe they either dropped her or 'man handled' her to get the shot in her. She is a wuss and hates pain and will jump away from you even out of your arms, but will not bite. Just cant handle pain of any kind, she cries even to be groomed, so therefore she usually is skinned or looks like an orphan and Im a groomer!! When I picked her up, along with another that had a dental also, she stumlbed around for a week, I gave her pain meds. I knew something was not right. So I really think something happened at the vet. 
hope this helps
pam in TX


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My daughter lab has them a lot. Getting worse as she ages.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

pjknust said:


> I have a tiny toy poodle that has grand mal clusters. She had the last one that lasted off and on all day long July 17. Since then, they upped her PB to 1 tablet morning, and 1/2 tab evening. They are 16 mg tabs. Her first seizure was Jan 1 2012. She had only maybe 4 or 5 that I was aware of. She has had a pack n play as her beddy bye since I got her at 9 wk old, she is 7 yrs old now. When she started having the seizures I keep her in the pack n play while Im working. I have lots of other dogs and were she to have a seizure out and about, I believe they would attack her and possibly kill her. Starting in July I have done this, and she has had NO seizures since. Like I said , they upped her PB (she was on 1/2 morning and evening) I give her a powdered Taurine every morning in her food, bout 1/16 of tsp. I give her Dr. Christopher's Herbal formulas for epilepsy "Ear and Nerve" in her food morning and evening, 1 squirt from the dropper, its about 1/3 of the dropper, comes in 2 oz bottle. At first she got ONLY home cooked chicken receipe I make just for the dogs, chicken quarters, sweet potatoes, green beans and carrots. Now I give her that as a topper on top of Natural Balance Limited Ingredient DRY for small dogs.
> I researched for hours and days to find out what herbs she needed etc. That Christopher formula has everything she needs to help heal her nerve endings etc.
> NO seizures since July. That's not to say she wont have one tomr. And I keep her cool. When she does have a seizure I put an ice bag on the back of her neck. If ever she starts panting, I get her out of the heat/sun etc. She cant go on a long drive in the summer because if she gets hot I get nervous!!
> I believe hers started due to a dental that she had in August of 2011. I took her to a vet here in town just to save the 45 min one way drive to my regular vet. The vet here is old fashioned and still uses the shots to knock them out. I believe they either dropped her or 'man handled' her to get the shot in her. She is a wuss and hates pain and will jump away from you even out of your arms, but will not bite. Just cant handle pain of any kind, she cries even to be groomed, so therefore she usually is skinned or looks like an orphan and Im a groomer!! When I picked her up, along with another that had a dental also, she stumlbed around for a week, I gave her pain meds. I knew something was not right. So I really think something happened at the vet.
> ...


My Pug never had any until about 8 months ago she had to have 6 teeth pulled, you think that could have anything to do with it.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

This is MY PERSONAL OPINION! I believe 'some' seizures start from something that happened to the dog. Like falling, knock on the head, certain meds that dont agree with the dog etc.
I groomed a dog for years that had seizures once in a while. They started after she put camphofinque (sp) on a sore on the dog. Another I groom started after they took her on an airplane and gave her a tranquilizer so she would be 'good' on the plane. 
Panda has had dentals before and nothing happened, but it was at our regular vet who uses gas and are more modern. And as I said, another little male went with her and had a dental also and he is fine. Hard lesson learned, we wont be going back to this vet, EVER. We have 3 vets in this little town and they are all old fashioned. So I drive over to the next town to another vet. 
pam in TX


----------



## So_many_chis (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you all for your words and advice. And Pam thank you for taking the time to post all of that information. It is greatly appreciated. I'll try anything to ease the suffering. Bought some honey today to rule out low blood sugar. Fingers crossed. The only saving grace is that after they have finished, she is back to normal immediately and doesn't seem to get upset or flustered by it. I've watched many petit mal seizures on youtube and they're very similar. Poor baby. 

Thanks again everyone xxxx


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Are these Petite Mal or Gran Mal seizures. My dog has 'focal seizures' that come many times in a day! She is much better on phenobarbital, but they may never stop all the seizures. She thinks she has fleas and 'cleans her self many times a day; flea biting all over. Believe me there are NO fleas. She also air snaps. That is much better with the pheno. She had panic attacks where 'something' was chasing her. Those are none existant with the pheno. So it depends on the type of seizure. Your vet would be the best one to ask if these seizures are 'out' of control. I spent lots of $$$ diagnosing my chi at a specialty clinic, so I knew what she had. My chi will be on pheno for the rest of her life. The difference in her 'behavior' is so much better with the medication.


----------



## So_many_chis (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. They are petit mal seizures. Her legs spasm and she shakes a little. She's still aware of us but just looks like she's trying to control/ deal with the spasms. All the tests at the vets came back clear. Her mother suffers with them also, but not as frequently. She had her 5th one in 24hrs today. I actually managed to video it so I can show the vet next time we are there.


----------



## So_many_chis (Sep 1, 2012)

pjknust said:


> This is MY PERSONAL OPINION! I believe 'some' seizures start from something that happened to the dog. Like falling, knock on the head, certain meds that dont agree with the dog etc.
> I groomed a dog for years that had seizures once in a while. They started after she put camphofinque (sp) on a sore on the dog. Another I groom started after they took her on an airplane and gave her a tranquilizer so she would be 'good' on the plane.
> Panda has had dentals before and nothing happened, but it was at our regular vet who uses gas and are more modern. And as I said, another little male went with her and had a dental also and he is fine. Hard lesson learned, we wont be going back to this vet, EVER. We have 3 vets in this little town and they are all old fashioned. So I drive over to the next town to another vet.
> pam in TX


Interesting. She did suffer a trauma to her hind as a pup - accidently stood on. She was treated and recovered. We didn't become her owners until she was 7 years old and we've had her about 4 months now. But then, her mother always suffered with these seizures so I think perhaps it's hereditary?


----------



## LittleLily (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh no! I have no idea but I hope she's okay!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think that this pup inherited these seizures from her mama. Mine did too. The 'breeder' was very well researched by me, but I had NO idea this man would breed a bitch that had seizures! Sad to say, I learned later he had to be 'talked too' by the AKC and had some of his high and mighty ways taken down several notches.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

My dog Jose has been having them since he was less than 2 ...we have lived with it for 3 yrs now ...we didn't put him on meds right away....but when they started to happen more often like every 2 or 3 weeks...my vet and I decided it was time before it damaged his little brain..He has been on PB since May 2011...and has only had 3 or 4 seizures since then...and when he does have them they are short and we can bring him out of it with ice cream...believe it or not its been known to snap him out of it seconds after it happens...
My main concern for putting Jose on the meds is what your actually going thur now...cluster seizures ..IMO and the vets can cause brain damage...
If I was you I'd be considering some medication to control your pups seizures..
Good Luck

Nancy


----------



## So_many_chis (Sep 1, 2012)

brain damage? wow that's really scary. I think another trip to the vet is in order and pushing for them to do more. Thanks for that info x


----------



## So_many_chis (Sep 1, 2012)

I've just uploaded a video that I'm going to take to the vets if you wouldn't mind looking.

Petit Mal Seizure Chihuahua - YouTube


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Phoebe, an Italian Greyhound I had, had this type of seizure every 6-8 weeks or so. Her legs would splay out, her body and head would wobble from side to side, and she'd tremble. You could tell she was aware she'd lost control of her body, but she couldn't do anything but ride it out. I'd hold her when she had them, because occasionally she'd stagger-run while seizing and crash into walls.

The only trigger I ever identified was overheating, as they did seem to happen most often when she had been sleeping under covers for a long period of time, though they happened at other times, as well. I adopted Phoebe when she was 6 years old, but her first seizure happened about 2 years earlier.

When I made the switch from kibble to prey model raw feeding, her seizures reduced dramatically. She went from seizing once every 6-8 weeks to once in 2 years.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Maggie has seizures. Its very scary . She takes phenabarbital. But ehen it does not help, she takes valium.


----------



## So_many_chis (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for your responses. We haven't had one today which is great. Yes, she does try to run sometimes so I do usually hold her close to me. I've seen many of her seizures and she's never tried to bite or snap. It usually calms her down and they go quicker. The video that I posted is the first time I let her ride it out and it was longer than usual.


----------

